
Los Angeles Teacher Ratings   - hendler
http://projects.latimes.com/value-added/
======
schwanksta
I actually built this, so if you have any questions, shoot.

A few interesting links:

* A teacher with a few more observations [http://projects.latimes.com/value-added/teacher/miguel-angel...](http://projects.latimes.com/value-added/teacher/miguel-angel-aguilar/)

* A page where you can see the same teacher under multiple statistical models: [http://projects.latimes.com/value-added/value-added-comparis...](http://projects.latimes.com/value-added/value-added-comparison#miguel-angel-aguilar)

* A page for a school, where you can compare how API and value-added ratings match up: [http://projects.latimes.com/value-added/school/pacoima/hille...](http://projects.latimes.com/value-added/school/pacoima/hillery-t-broadous-elementary/)

* And here is the page of teacher response: <http://projects.latimes.com/value-added/responses/page/1/>

------
hendler
An example search [http://projects.latimes.com/value-added/teacher/barbara-a-
br...](http://projects.latimes.com/value-added/teacher/barbara-a-brace-smith/)

